

It's time for Hacker Hostels - VonGuard
http://www.sdtimes.com/blog/post/2012/08/21/The-terrible-housing-market-is-an-opportunity-for-developers.aspx

======
armenarmen
I see to work in the hostel biz in eastern Europe, we had tons of "lifestyle"
biz and hacker guys stay with us

